# Delta 46-460 or Jet 1221vs



## rtindell (Apr 8, 2013)

After 3 years or so of my harbor freight lathe. I'm getting ready to step out and spend some money on a real brand. I have full size lathe now...but have never once used the outboard turning feature or done anything over 12" long. So I'm pretty sure a midi will do me just fine. 

So I'm looking at reviews of the jet 1221vs and delta 46-460. Not seeing much difference between the 2. So looking for some input from the professionals.


----------



## thenodemaster (Jun 14, 2015)

Started out with HF lathe myself. Great machine to find out if you will enjoy turning or not. I have had experience with Jet equipment and have found them to be of good quality. Have not really used Delta. Personally, I am a fan of Grizzly.


----------



## rtindell (Apr 8, 2013)

I have a grizzly bandsaw, planer and wet grinder..didn't even think about looking at their lathes.


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

I'vwe used the Delta midi several times when taking classes and it is really a nice quiet smooth running machine. I've seen the Jet midi, but not used it.


----------



## joek30296 (Dec 16, 2009)

From what I've read on other forums, folks who own the 46-460 really like it but....many have had switch problems and getting parts from Delta takes forever...if at all.

If I had to make a decision between the Delta and Jet, the Jet would get my vote mainly because of the bad publicity recently of Delta.

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

I considered both and went with the Rikon 70-220 istead. I am sure you will be happy with either. I think that Jet is a tad overpriced.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

The local turners club owns both. I have only used the delta. The machining on the Jet is horrible. I would expect similar work on the Harbor freight lathe. I would buy the delta hands down. It wasn't hardly a fair comparison since the delta is several years older. I have some older Jet tools that are pretty good, but I will never buy a new jet.


----------



## saculnhoj (May 18, 2015)

Our club has the Jet and I have the Delta. I would buy the Jet myself. It's beefier and they have a better reputation for both reliability and parts availability. It is a heavier lathe than the Rikon but I do personally like all the Rikon products I've owned over the years. I would have to turn on both machines to show a preference. Our Jet seems to have nice clean castings.


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

I know several people in my club who own the Delta and they all love it. The machining is beautiful. Nobody has said anything about a switch problem, but I have read a few comments about switch problems on Sawmill Creek ... mostly it seems like rumors such as "I heard of somebody that had a bad switch so now I scared to death. What should I do?". As mentioned the newer Jet lathes look like HF as far as the castings and machining are concerned. I have a Jet mini that I bought ten years ago and it was very well made. The difference in quality is night and day. When I took a class earlier this year one of the people was using the new Jet midi lathe. He complained constantly about things like wimpy power, very slow starting, tailstock and tool rest hard to move. I can't verify any of this since I was too busy working on my project using a Delta. I would still look at the Jet because they may have addressed the problems.


----------



## tewitt1949 (Nov 26, 2013)

I have several Delta tools and never had a problem in 35 years. I would buy delta again as long as it was made the USA. As old as I am and seeing everything being built overseas, I only buy stuff from the states now if I can. Don't know nothing about jet or grizzly.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

I just bought the Jet 1221 a few weeks ago and i love it. The machining is flawless on it, centers line up pretty much dead on. Very smooth running and smooth feeling machine. 
I'm a rookie turner, but Ive been a woodworker & carpenter long enough to know the difference between a quality machine and a dud. This one certainly seems to be a good one. I have no buyers remorse, anyway lol


----------



## saculnhoj (May 18, 2015)

I think the Jet seemed to have the same power as my Delta. As mentioned the tailstock and headstock alignment is dead on. The biggest difference between the jet and delta is the mass. The Delta constantly frustrates me with the rocking of the machine when turning larger work. The jet has very little of this. The Jet weights probably 20lbs or more heavier. Can't remember the stats on the weight.


----------



## knika (Jan 15, 2012)

Home Depot has the Delta 46-460 for $529.69 and free shipping.


----------



## rtindell (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks guys...appreciate all the input. From reviews online and what you guys have said.. Can't go wrong with either lathe.


----------



## Big Jim (Sep 29, 2011)

*Can I get in here?*

I had a HF lathe and started making bottle stoppers. By advice form another wood worker I purchased a Jet VS. I used that for about a year and the bearings started speaking to me.
So four years ago I purchased a 46-460. After a few weeks of using it I SOLD the Jet. In four years I have turned at the very minimum 40,000 stoppers on that machine. I have it set up now turning some spindles, cause I have purchased another 46-460 and am turning stoppers on it.
There is a huge difference in a Jet and a 46-460!
It is simple to me the Delta has all the controls placed for use by the left hand. I can hold my tool while adjusting the Delta. This little difference speeds up my turning by many minutes each day.
If you GAVE me the Jet I would trade it for another Delta.
Sure both will go round and round and each does it very well, but for actual use give me another Delta.
Big Jim :vs_love:


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

As for the Delta switch and parts availability issues, there was a problem with some of the switches a few years back but they quickly redesigned the lathe with a new switch. The old switches were hard to get for a time when Delta had some corporate restructuring (I think they were bought out). As of two years ago, a quick phone call and a few bucks is all it took to get a new switch when mine crapped out. I haven't heard any recent complaints, just echoes of old ones. I love my 46-460 and although I splurged for a full size lathe, I kept the Delta and can't see getting rid of it.


----------

